# Howdy Brethren



## Texas_Justice85 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello everyone, Im Tim and will be getting my FC on Wednesday with Fidelis Lodge 1127 in Waco, Texas. I look forward from hearing about your experiences and will do my best to post mine as well. 
Fraternally yours
TH


----------



## RJS (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tim!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome Brother Tim. Great to have you.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums! If there's anything we can do for you, please let us know.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard Brother.


----------



## Joey (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome Brother! If there is anything we can do for you just let us know!


----------



## TexMass (Oct 22, 2008)

Does Fidelis Lodge meet at the SR Temple in Waco?  I lived two blocks from there back in '99-'01.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Oct 22, 2008)

they sure do


----------



## nick1368 (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome, glad to have you here


----------

